# Chocolate Protein Brownies



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone have a recipe thats tried and tested and that they're willing to share? I have a hankering for some brownies so want to make them as healthy as possible. Tried googling for some but you just don't know what they'll turn out like, so thought ask for your favourites.

Cheers


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just have some propper ones on your cheat day


----------



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah but if I buy them and have them in the house it's too tempting for me to just eat them, that's why I'm looking for something relativley guily free. Besides I figure they'd be cheaper and tastier than buying the odd protein bar as well.


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Theres plenty of recipes on you tube they usually involve using squirrel poop (peanut butter) instead of regular butter and spine flavored whey for protein and flavor


----------

